# Need Help with a shirt!



## Mabelle (Jul 11, 2009)

Heya Ladies!

I saw this beautiful green blouse a month ago.

http://www.newmoonmovie.org/images/k...moon-italy.jpg
http://www.twilightgear.net/wp-conte...a-fountain.jpg
http://twilightscoop.com/wp-content/...a-swan0011.jpg

It's from the up coming New Moon film. I'm not a fan of the twilight series, but i just *NEED* this blouse in this exact colour. I know it would suit me so well and i can't seem to find it anywhere!
Now, i've found similar blouses in different colours and was willing to dye them with RIT dye, but i dont think the colour would come out true.

Has anyone seen this blouse?
Or does anyone have experience dying cotton with RIT dye?

Thank a lot


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 15, 2009)

bump??


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 17, 2009)

If it was me I would do a google search for an emerald green shirt


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 17, 2009)

i did mulituple searches. i was even so desperate to visit the twilight sites. But no one knows where this exact shirt came from. Ive seen similar shirts in other shades of green... but i truyl love this colour of green.

I know RIT makes a dye that looks a lot like this colour, but im tentative about buying a shirt and dyeing it.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 17, 2009)

I have no idea where you could get that. I would try a thrift store; you should at least be able to find a shirt that is the right style and shape for super cheap and then dye it. Don't be tentative about dying it, just do your research and you should be fine. You could also wait until closer to the movie release to see if anyone knows where the shirt came from.


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 17, 2009)

her shirt looks wet in the photos so that definitely will darken the color, so maybe you have found that color and it didn't look like it cuz it wasn't wet?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 17, 2009)

^ thats a possibility. I hope not though cause i love this dark forest green SO much. I have an AA t shirt this colour, and ive worn it so much that its pretty much ruined. 

gilded Angel; i'll look for a thrift store shirt! I'll see if i can find one thats white (cause i found this exact style in white that im going to buy regardless) and dye that first. we'll call it a test run. Also, i just realized they made her jacket from the first movie... the one thats in the promotional images, so maybe someone will make this one??  i hope so!


----------



## hrockstar (Jul 18, 2009)

I have been sucked into your mission!
I found myself looking for that color/that shirt while I was at Ross...not even for me!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    LOL


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 18, 2009)

Bless you soul!!! lol thanks!


----------

